# Snappa



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Hope we have another day tomorrow like we had today. The girls had a ball. One thing I have learned is the bigger the bait, the better the catch.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job!! You all loaded up.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Thank ya..I was worried it was going to be too rough to go out, but the seas laid down about 1pm.... talked to a guy the come in about 9am, he said they were 4ft..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy CRAP a fishing report, on a fishing forum !!! How awesome. Those seas dont look as rough as forecast... Nice Pi


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Nice catch! Get em again tomorrow


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Had another good day. We waited till the afternoon again to go out...3pm it was pretty calm for the most part..


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

We waited till late morning yesterday and today and found tolerable seas during mid day. Nice catch!


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

it was horrible today...nothing to show for it but tight muscles.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

We stayed home today. I saw the wave forecast, the east wind, and the shorter wave period and decided there wasn't enough motrin in the bottle for me after hitting it hard the prior two days. Sorry you had a rough one. This coming week looks like it could be better.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

We will return next weekend to see if it works out.
@SurfRidr .. You were wise...lol...i been eating Ibuprofen all day / night.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Well I also have the 'luxury' of having taken the whole next week off from work. I haven't taken a full week of vacation since Thanksgiving, so I would have enough to use for summer. So my pressure to go was tempered by the 'manana' factor.


----------

